

How to Stay Interested and Motivated While Coding - deconq
http://www.codeconquest.com/how-to-stay-interested-and-motivated/

======
salehenrahman
Coding is to solve problems. You don't just go up to a text editor and say
"hey, I just want to type some random pieces of code."

If you have to drag your feet into encouraging yourself to code more, then
maybe coding shouldn't be your thing.

